# The Joy of Natural Bodybuilding



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Why I chose NOT to take steroids or performance enhancing drugs and why you should stay natural too. Many people choose not to take drugs for fear of health consequences. Although this may be a legitimate concern depending on the degree and duration of drug use, this is not the reason I chose to stay [...]

*Read More...*


----------

